# simplicity regent not moving



## tractorwiz72

hi I have an older '90's simplicity regent. it has a 14 hp vanguard Briggs and stratton engine with a gas pedal hydrostatic transmission. i just got it running and it won't move when I push on the gas. the guy I got it from said he had had it sitting under a deck for 3-5 years. any ideas why it won't move when I push on the gas?


----------



## jhngardner367

Welcome to the forum! Under the seat/rear fender,near the battery,there should be a lever,that locks the hydro in for driving,and out for pushing/towing.Try to move it. If it isnt under the seat/rear fender,it may be at the rear ,above the hitch.
can you post the model#,or a pic of the tractor?It would help.


----------



## tractorwiz72

ok here's the tractor


----------



## jhngardner367

*trans release*

OK! Looking at the rear of the tractor,on the left side,just above the axle housing,and just inside the frame,you will see a wire rod,with a loop on it. Pushing it forward lets the trans drive,and pulling it rearward(about 1-2 inches)releases the trans,so you can push/tow it Try working it back/forth,and see if it will drive.


----------



## tractorwiz72

ok ill try that


----------



## tractorwiz72

would this have anything to do with the problem?


----------



## tractorwiz72

my dad got it figured out it works now thanks


----------



## jhngardner367

Cool! Have fun with it!


----------



## tractorwiz72

hey um also the tractor won't crank over when I turn the key, I'm running power to the starter directly to make it start with jumper cables. I have tested the key switch with a continuity tester and the switch seems to work fine. I've tried to diagnose everything I could think of on the wiring but no dice. any ideas?


----------



## ftorleans1

From the underside photo you posted which showed some rust, wondering, you may have a corroded starter solenoid. Have you tried tapping the starter solenoid gently while cycling the ignition switch back and forth? Starter solenoids are prone to sticking if not used on a regular basis or if the equipment has been stored in a very damp or humid environment.

Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch


----------



## jhngardner367

Also,check the fuse.


----------



## tractorwiz72

where's the fuse


----------



## tractorwiz72

I've never had a regent


----------



## ftorleans1

I've never dealt with a Regent either however, Most electrical circuits are the same. If you have a fuse, it should be near the battery or the battery side of the ignition switch. Have you tested the I. terminal on the starter switch to see if you have battery voltage coming out of the ignition switch on its way to the starter solenoid? Remember, it will be a standard 16 or 18 gauge wire which closes the solenoid when you turn the key.


----------



## Jon barnett

tractorwiz72 said:


> my dad got it figured out it works now thanks


How did you get it to work


----------



## Donald Murray II

tractorwiz72 said:


> my dad got it figured out it works now thanks


What was the issue....I am having the same problem with mine....just not engaging


----------

